# Too much antidepressant??



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi everyone.As some of you know I have crazy anxiety like a lot of you here,and depression,social phobias etc...Well, I was just at my doctor's and we decided to raise my Celexa to 10mg,double what I was taking.I have to be monitered quite closely,becaues they say I'm a rare case.It turns out that while I was on only 5g,it helped me 50%,which they say is rare.I'm supposed to go back to see him in 3 or 4 weeks.Now my question is,because I have depression and anxiety,I can understand how the antidepressant will make me less sad,but I am worried about it making me more anxious.because if it elevates my mood,it might elevate my anxiety...?Does this make sense?Or am I just paranoid.There is some anti-anxiety component to this drug I think,however I have never looked it up on the web for fear that I would stumble upon all of the sideeffects,and think I had every one!lolSo,can antidepressants make you anxious?or is this rare...or what?I know my anxiety level is up a bit now,just from starting today on 10mg and being a bit concerned,but my question still stands.Let me know your thoughts on this ok guys...Stargirl


----------



## feelinpoopy (Feb 25, 2004)

Stargirl, I am not familiar with Celexa specifically but with antidepressants in general it is possible to end up feeling jittery, nervous and shaky if the dose is too high. That happened to me on Paxil, I shook so terribly bad it was embarrasing. My advice would be to try the new dose for a few weeks because some of the initial side effects do go away and you won't really know how it's working until a few weeks after. P.S. I am now on Effexor for seasonal depression and anxiety and it works well for me. I had to try numerous meds and doses until I found the right one.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

thanks feelinpoopy..I'm going to see if it goes away,it would be dumb to give up right now..


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi StarGirl,Went to the Celexa site. Here's what I read:1. It is for treatment of depression and does not mention treatment of anxiety nor does it commonly cause anxiety.2. Standard dosage begins at 20mg and goes up from there.So....you're not taking a large dose but you're not taking one of the antidepressants that is listed as also being for treatment of anxiety. I take Effexor XR, which is for both, but I still take small doses of Xanax daily for high anxiety--my Mom just died and my Dad has Alz. If you're feeling anxious, it could be you and not the drug so hopefully you can try to do other things and divert yourself from thinking about it. I know that sometimes works for me. TAke care.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

thanks Caliinteresting.So it's not for anxiety huh.?well,that's kinda cool,because now I know that I did it all by myself.I've gotten less anxious overtime by myself!wow,that's encouraging.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

Today,I feel horrible,the side effects are kicking in,I feel dizzy and without motor skills.I feel very weird,and my stomach is gurgling,I hope this passes.


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi. 10 mg's of celexa is a really low dose.I took 20mg's when I used to take it.It is very useful for anxiety.It can make anxiety worse in the beginning but after that, it is really good for anxiety.This is an "off label" use for it.The higher dose will probably help your anxiety more and not less.


----------

